# World Colors Clar-Duduk 2.0 by Evolution Series is here and it's free!



## pulse (Oct 21, 2021)

We are very excited to bring to you a massive update to our first 'Colors' instrument 'Clar-Duduk'. It is *NKS compatible* and reimagined with a brand new streamlined user interface. To top that off it now works with the latest *free Kontakt player*.






Clar-Duduk is a cross between a clarinet and the Armenian Duduk. Quite often in our creative journey we only need a flavour of an instrument not an in-depth virtual instrument - just enough to add a bit of worldly magic. Focusing on textural performance, we captured an emotional and lively sound bringing to life the inspiring Clar-Duduk.

*Checkout what's new in this latest 2.0 update:*



*Demo track:*





*Grab your free copy now!*

https://www.evolutionseries.com/portfolio/world-colors-clar-duduk/


If you love what we do please follow us on social:

*Facebook:*
https://facebook.com/evoseries

*Twitter:*
https://twitter.com/evoseries

*Instagram:*
https://instagram.com/evolution.series/

*Youtube:*
https://youtube.com/channelevolution

*About the company:*

Evolution Series is a developer of extraordinary sample libraries for composers and producers. Their World Percussion virtual instrument took over 4 years to develop and has become the benchmark for outstanding and finest world drums. Their instruments are used by A-list composers all around the globe. A small team driven by the passion to explore new ways to solve musical problems. Ultimately with one goal in mind to make unique and exciting instruments that inspire creativity.


----------



## tcb (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you!This wind sounds lovely


----------



## Jordan37 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you so much for this - this is a fantastic musical gift!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you so much, version one was already great and wonderful sounds, but this one looks absolutely great too  . At work now so I cant actually listen but waiting for the weekend to come for some time with this little gem


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks, great product! Will check out your other products for sure


----------



## AMS (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## frank_m (Oct 21, 2021)

Sounds lovely! I also very much like the ease of stacking three articulations of choice. Have downloaded and will check over the weekend. Thanks a lot! Frank


----------



## freecham (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks for this great update !


----------



## Leo (Oct 22, 2021)

really great sounding tool, clever programming, made for Kontakt player 
and for free? 
wow
Many thanks! You made my day.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2021)

A


pulse said:


> We are very excited to bring to you a massive update to our first 'Colors' instrument 'Clar-Duduk'. It is *NKS compatible* and reimagined with a brand new streamlined user interface. To top that off it now works with the latest *free Kontakt player*.


Just beautiful, a very emotive instrument, thank you!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Satorious (Oct 22, 2021)

Would love to play this - but having trouble placing my order the checkout page. It keeps looping me back up to the top of the page again (tried on Chrome and Firefox) - put in all the relevant information - is anyone else having problems or have any ideas?


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2021)

There's a terms checkbox you have to tick (agree), which isn't entirely obvious because it doesn't show up.

It's like it has an invisible border, but is there when you run the mouse over it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 22, 2021)

wow - big thx


----------



## Satorious (Oct 22, 2021)

Hmm - not sure it's that, I've ticked two - one for the Kontakt specifications (about half way down the page) and agreeing to the website t&c (at the bottom). I spot on Firefox it is saying "Internal Server Error" in light grey, but not getting this message on Chrome or Edge. The only thing I haven't ticked is joining the mailing list (think I'm already on it).


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh wow I totally missed the 'Kontakt Player' part. So generous of you guys! I had the original version and I love what you've done with this one!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2021)

Satorious said:


> Hmm - not sure it's that, I've ticked two - one for the Kontakt specifications (about half way down the page) and agreeing to the website t&c (at the bottom). I spot on Firefox it is saying "Internal Server Error" in light grey, but not getting this message on Chrome or Edge. The only thing I haven't ticked is joining the mailing list (think I'm already on it).


I'm not sure then. Worked fine for me. Firefox 93.0.

Maybe the server is just being hammered?


----------



## Satorious (Oct 22, 2021)

Apologies - yes - it's getting hammered by me it seems! My email server was down, and a number of licences all popped up at once when I rebooted - oops! That said, the page never came up with any confirmation message on-screen - so I clicked it a few times + tried on different browsers/different combos. 

@pulse - I only need a single licence - do you want me to send you a list of licences so you can reassign them to others? Also like others - I'd like to thank you for your generosity - I can't wait to have a play with this!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 22, 2021)

I got the error message: "*** Forbidden. You sent forms too often. Please wait a few minutes. Private list deny. Browser seems to be spambot." That happened the first time I tried, so the error message is an error. Then I tried switching from Microsoft Edge to Chrome, and got the same error message. Waited a few minutes and tried again, same error message.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks a lot for the gift!
Sounds really lovely


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 22, 2021)

Satorious said:


> Apologies - yes - it's getting hammered by me it seems! My email server was down, and a number of licences all popped up at once when I rebooted - oops! That said, the page never came up with any confirmation message on-screen - so I clicked it a few times + tried on different browsers/different combos.
> 
> @pulse - I only need a single licence - do you want me to send you a list of licences so you can reassign them to others? Also like others - I'd like to thank you for your generosity - I can't wait to have a play with this!


Not sure why they don't make a non-player Kontakt version available to save licenses. Guess they might be worried about piracy.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you - so creative!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 22, 2021)

Still getting the error message... contacted support.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Not sure why they don't make a non-player Kontakt version available to save licenses. Guess they might be worried about piracy.


To broaden their audience. Not everyone owns Kontakt FULL.
Also, some casual Kontakt users prefer the pretty tabs version.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 22, 2021)

Ben H said:


> To broaden their audience. Not everyone owns Kontakt FULL.
> Also, some casual Kontakt users prefer the pretty tabs version.


What I mean is they could offer both, assuming NI doesn't forbid that. Though I guess they bought the serials in bulk and might end the freebie when they run out? I still haven't been able to download, nothing back from support. Not sure I should wait a few hours or try installing a different browser.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 22, 2021)

Satorious said:


> Apologies - yes - it's getting hammered by me it seems! My email server was down, and a number of licences all popped up at once when I rebooted - oops! That said, the page never came up with any confirmation message on-screen - so I clicked it a few times + tried on different browsers/different combos.
> 
> @pulse - I only need a single licence - do you want me to send you a list of licences so you can reassign them to others? Also like others - I'd like to thank you for your generosity - I can't wait to have a play with this!


This happened to me too, it kept sending me back to the top of the page. I was about to give up, but checked my emails and there was a confirmation email with multiple licences. So perhapd a bug? 

Great product though!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 22, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> What I mean is they could offer both, assuming NI doesn't forbid that. Though I guess they bought the serials in bulk and might end the freebie when they run out? I still haven't been able to download, nothing back from support. Not sure I should wait a few hours or try installing a different browser.


Support got back to me, they fixed the issue and my order went through when I tried again.


----------



## pulse (Oct 22, 2021)

Satorious said:


> Apologies - yes - it's getting hammered by me it seems! My email server was down, and a number of licences all popped up at once when I rebooted - oops! That said, the page never came up with any confirmation message on-screen - so I clicked it a few times + tried on different browsers/different combos.
> 
> @pulse - I only need a single licence - do you want me to send you a list of licences so you can reassign them to others? Also like others - I'd like to thank you for your generosity - I can't wait to have a play with this!


Happy it finally worked... I think our server was getting a work out lol sure feel free to email me back the extra serials I can pass them on to other people


----------



## pulse (Oct 22, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Support got back to me, they fixed the issue and my order went through when I tried again.


Happy I got it working for you


----------



## pulse (Oct 22, 2021)

Also a huge thanks to everyone for all the positive vibes regarding this humble little Clar-Duduk  I am so happy you are all enjoying it! Feel free to post any music... would always love to hear what everyone creates with it!

Regarding the kontakt player question. It is more a business choice to now move our product range to Native Access. So all new and eventually back catalogue will end up there and to do so they need to be nks and kontakt player compatible. Plus Native Instruments deals with all download support 

Btw sorry for the website issues... feel free to email me or PM and I'll try to help anyone I have missed.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 22, 2021)

Satorious said:


> Apologies - yes - it's getting hammered by me it seems! My email server was down, and a number of licences all popped up at once when I rebooted - oops! That said, the page never came up with any confirmation message on-screen - so I clicked it a few times + tried on different browsers/different combos.
> 
> @pulse - I only need a single licence - do you want me to send you a list of licences so you can reassign them to others? Also like others - I'd like to thank you for your generosity - I can't wait to have a play with this!


I had this issue too. Something about the website, or Chrome or some extension I have installed made it look like the checkout page was just looping back, but it was in fact sending out a license. I now evidently have three.


----------



## Auf dem Wolf (Oct 22, 2021)

Love it. Great job! Looking forward to more in this series.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2021)

Satorious said:


> Apologies - yes - it's getting hammered by me it seems! My email server was down, and a number of licences all popped up at once when I rebooted - oops! That said, the page never came up with any confirmation message on-screen - so I clicked it a few times + tried on different browsers/different combos.
> 
> @pulse - I only need a single licence - do you want me to send you a list of licences so you can reassign them to others? Also like others - I'd like to thank you for your generosity - I can't wait to have a play with this!





jbuhler said:


> I had this issue too. Something about the website, or Chrome or some extension I have installed made it look like the checkout page was just looping back, but it was in fact sending out a license. I now evidently have three.


Yeah, I just fowarded the duplicate emails that had the unused serials back to them with a little note.


----------



## kro (Oct 22, 2021)

.......

.........

......


----------



## pulse (Oct 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I had this issue too. Something about the website, or Chrome or some extension I have installed made it look like the checkout page was just looping back, but it was in fact sending out a license. I now evidently have three.


As they say never a dull moment with technology and the internet. Sorry for the hassle


----------



## pulse (Oct 23, 2021)

Auf dem Wolf said:


> Love it. Great job! Looking forward to more in this series.


Thanks so much... we have lots of cool things in the pipeline I just have to slowly prepare all the marketing assets... it takes forever lol


----------



## Illico (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm glad to see a new version. The first one was already great. But I had a problem with Native Access on Windows that does not want to install the library. The iso file was downloaded, but it doesn't seem to be readable by NA. I checked the NI support, but nothing smart about this issue.
So I extract the iso with 7-zip, then execute the "World Colors Clar-Duduk 1.0.0 Setup PC.exe", then move the folder with other NI content and finally Relocate it.
Sorry Anthony to use this thread. Simply shared my issue with community. Great free product. Regards.


----------



## pulse (Oct 23, 2021)

Illico said:


> I'm glad to see a new version. The first one was already great. But I had a problem with Native Access on Windows that does not want to install the library. The iso file was downloaded, but it doesn't seem to be readable by NA. I checked the NI support, but nothing smart about this issue.
> So I extract the iso with 7-zip, then execute the "World Colors Clar-Duduk 1.0.0 Setup PC.exe", then move the folder with other NI content and finally Relocate it.
> Sorry Anthony to use this thread. Simply shared my issue with community. Great free product. Regards.


No problem at all I really appreciate you letting everyone know how you resolved it. That said I’m sorry you ran into download issues. I’ll keep my fingers crossed that this issue doesn’t happen often 🤞 very happy you like the instrument


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 23, 2021)

Wonderful! The original Clar Duduk was certainly one of the finer free Kontakt instruments I came across. From what I've read, this version brings another dimension to an already fine product. Also, making this compatible with Kontakt Player is a truly generous move; such free libraries are still relatively rare these days.

Really, looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Angora (Oct 23, 2021)

Thank you so much for the gift, I love the sound of your Duduk !


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 23, 2021)

You took a beautiful little gem and made it even more beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## pulse (Oct 23, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Wonderful! The original Clar Duduk was certainly one of the finer free Kontakt instruments I came across. From what I've read, this version brings another dimension to an already fine product. Also, making this compatible with Kontakt Player is a truly generous move; such free libraries are still relatively rare these days.
> 
> Really, looking forward to trying it out!





Angora said:


> Thank you so much for the gift, I love the sound of your Duduk !





Michel Simons said:


> You took a beautiful little gem and made it even more beautiful. Thanks.


Thanks so much hope you all have fun with it!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 23, 2021)

When the freebie came out I entered your contest (and lost). The instrument was great, but I had to put masking tape on my keyboard to remind me where and what the articulations were. 

I already loved Clar-Duduk, but this is incredible. Thank you! Now I have a much better understanding of what the instrument can do, and it's much more than I was previously aware of. It's one of the nicest UIs I've seen. 

Not to be greedy, but I hope you will consider adding NKS to some of your other excellent instruments.


----------



## pulse (Oct 23, 2021)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> When the freebie came out I entered your contest (and lost). The instrument was great, but I had to put masking tape on my keyboard to remind me where and what the articulations were.
> 
> I already loved Clar-Duduk, but this is incredible. Thank you! Now I have a much better understanding of what the instrument can do, and it's much more than I was previously aware of. It's one of the nicest UIs I've seen.
> 
> Not to be greedy, but I hope you will consider adding NKS to some of your other excellent instruments.


Hey Reid lol yes the old interface was very basic... at that stage it was more of an experiment than a properly thought out product. I'm very happy you like the UI... we tried to keep things simple but flexible enough to be useful 

As for NKS you're not being greedy!  All new products (plus eventually the back catalogue) will be NKS and kontakt player compatible... as they say we are catching up for lost time! Lots happening behind the scenes!


----------



## QuiteAlright (Oct 23, 2021)

This is awesome, thank you! It's not often one sees Kontakt Player libraries for free


----------



## CGR (Oct 23, 2021)

pulse said:


> We are very excited to bring to you a massive update to our first 'Colors' instrument 'Clar-Duduk'. It is *NKS compatible* and reimagined with a brand new streamlined user interface. To top that off it now works with the latest *free Kontakt player*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks to you and your team Anthony for this generous gift. I recall entering this track below for a scoring competition when the first edition was released, and was inspired by it's haunting tone:




The version 2 update is very much appreciated, and I'm sure will find its way into many composer's work.


----------



## pulse (Oct 23, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> This is awesome, thank you! It's not often one sees Kontakt Player libraries for free





CGR said:


> Many thanks to you and your team Anthony for this generous gift. I recall entering this track below for a scoring competition when the first edition was released, and was inspired by it's haunting tone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are all very welcome! Clar-Duduk was definitely a passion project! In fact I had so much fun making it... it set in motion a new line of inspiring libraries 

CGR Love hearing your track! Thanks for sharing again!


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 24, 2021)

Lovely sound and very playable..!!
Thank you.


----------



## pulse (Oct 25, 2021)

devonmyles said:


> Lovely sound and very playable..!!
> Thank you.


Thanks for checking it out 🙏


----------



## lzcmusic (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello pulse

Still can't help but ask...Looking forward to World Percussion 3.0 and Taiko Update,The sound is unparalleled, but I want an updated interface is there any plan for this in 2022?

Thank you


----------



## pulse (Oct 25, 2021)

lzcmusic said:


> Hello pulse
> 
> Still can't help but ask...Looking forward to World Percussion 3.0 and Taiko Update,The sound is unparalleled, but I want an updated interface is there any plan for this in 2022?
> 
> Thank you


Good question... all I can say at the moment is 100% yes  We are slowing going through and updating all our back catalogue. We are aiming for something in 2022 but due to the scale of our plan I can't give an exact time frame. That said we are moving ahead with the project... as they say how do you eat an elephant one piece at a time lol


----------



## lzcmusic (Oct 26, 2021)

pulse said:


> Good question... all I can say at the moment is 100% yes  We are slowing going through and updating all our back catalogue. We are aiming for something in 2022 but due to the scale of our plan I can't give an exact time frame. That said we are moving ahead with the project... as they say how do you end an elephant one piece at a time lol


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## pulse (Oct 27, 2021)

lzcmusic said:


> Thank you for your reply!


You're welcome


----------



## Paj (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you! Monstrous fun with a wind controller!

Paj
8^)


----------



## pulse (Nov 5, 2021)

Paj said:


> Thank you! Monstrous fun with a wind controller!
> 
> Paj
> 8^)


Awesome to hear!!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Paj (Nov 8, 2021)

NP---the GUI velocity-level articulation strata windows are a real time saver,

Paj
8^)


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Nov 8, 2021)

thanku! this is great!


----------



## pulse (Nov 9, 2021)

Paj said:


> NP---the GUI velocity-level articulation strata windows are a real time saver,
> 
> Paj
> 8^)


wonderful that is great to hear  thanks 🙏 




Mr Sakitumi said:


> thanku! this is great!


You are welcome


----------

